

Ask HN: iOS dev questions for clients - damon_c

I just got my first pro iOS dev job.  It&#x27;s for a pretty simple iPad app for a large corporate customer to use internally.<p>I was wondering if anyone had any advice as far as what I need to ask with regards to spec.<p>Is it reasonable to ask that I only need to support iOS 8?
======
Jeremy1026
You will likely have to support back to iOS 6. Depending on how large/spread
out the company is.

Be sure to find out who is responsible for distribution of the application.
Whether or not its going into the app store or will be directly enterprise
distribution.

Will there be a backend? If yes, who is maintaining it?

~~~
damon_c
Thanks for the reply!

Thankfully, it could hardly be simpler. As I am a busy web dev, it's the
perfect first iOS gig I think. No backend, just a bunch of static views linked
to a home view.

------
dep_b
If you use it internally you get to set the hardware platform and OS version.
So just go for iOS 8 as there is no reason to buy iOS 7 based hardware for
your customer, unless they have a large amount of iPad 2's already.

